# How to aim the Torque?



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I've really been enjoying shooting my Torque, however, I'm having difficulty finding a consistent reference point for aiming. Those that shoot or have shot the Torque, how do you aim it? What is your reference point? Any pointers will be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

A lot of this stuff is trial and error.

I could tell you to aim it off a certain point, but unless you have the exact same draw, bands, distance, hold, release, it won't matter.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> A lot of this stuff is trial and error.
> 
> I could tell you to aim it off a certain point, but unless you have the exact same draw, bands, distance, hold, release, it won't matter.


I figured as much. Still, I thought I'd ask around and see what the general consensus is. That just gives me an excuse to shoot more! 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im looking right over the band tie but I have a strange anchor point. When you start getting consistent it should be easy to adjust your sight picture to the center of the target.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

This with the tubes? I Use the triangle from the attachment 'hook' to the pouch and the point of the frame above the centre of that triangle.... But like Bruce says - its all relative.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I hold the slingshot at 45 degrees. Pull pouch to my cheek. 2 imaginary line one vertical and one horizontal from the edge of the top fork forms an imaginary reticle, that's where I aim


----------

